# Грыжи дисков L1-L2, L2-L3, L4-L5, L5-S1



## Ludmila__6610 (24 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте.На протяжении 3 месяцев постоянные ноящие,тянущие боли в области поясницы.Отдают в левый бок и пах лёжа при переворачивание и ходьбе.Пошла к невропатологу,врач выписал Мильгамму и Мидокалм проколоть.От них боль не уменьшилась.На повторном посещении направили на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела.По МРТ множество диагнозов.Прилагаю описание.Нужно ли делать операцию?


----------



## La murr (24 Дек 2019)

@Ludmila__6610, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
*
*


----------

